# webOS 3.0.4 kernels



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

webosinternals has updated kernels in Preware for testing on 3.0.4.....only problem is during install there is a write error stating no space left on device (in /boot I assume). That is obviously no bueno.

What to do for custom webOS kernels while having Android installed?


----------



## jcflman (Aug 26, 2011)

Warthog is working fine for me on 3.0.4.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

jcflman said:


> Warthog is working fine for me on 3.0.4.


It installed fine through Preware I assume then? With Android installed?


----------



## jcflman (Aug 26, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> It installed fine through Preware I assume then? With Android installed?


Yeah. I uninstalled preware and then updated to 1.8.4. Then updated the feeds and the kernels show up but not the patches like advanced reset options and ad block. Had to reinstall moboot too.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Update:Got it fixed. Restored with webOS doctor to a clean 3.0.4


----------



## pvandenh (Sep 11, 2011)

Are these kernels actually doing anything. I mean, Uberkernel says in the update log that it DOESN'T work on 3.0.4 yet, but is a placeholder for when it is updated. Govnah doesn't show it either, after installed.
Or maybe I am missing something.....


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Warthog works wonderful!


----------



## jude2017 (Oct 19, 2011)

Warthog was working fine, i uninstalled it thinking phantom was working too. now none of the kernels appear to be functional - 'placeholders'.


----------

